# Boesemani rainbows



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i have been working with a pair of boesmani for the last few months and have them on a rotating spawning media cycle.

Been collecting fry for about 4 months now and these are the 3 and 4 month old fry

Still not much more then an eye lash even at 4 months old
http://youtu.be/JFCFKJnUkfA


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty awesomne Ralph...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Those look really cool. Can you post a picture of the adults? I've never seen this fish before.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

cool I've always liked rainbows


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is mom and pops as requested


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow those are something! Those are really nice looking


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Love it!!


----------

